
Facebook Re-designed, Re-thunked: A Weekend Thought Exercise - nav
http://blog.subtledisruption.com/post/126095001/facebook-re-designed-re-thunked-a-weekend-thought
======
quizbiz
Facebook started with a profile and the profiles of others. People put thought
into those profiles. Now we are moving to mindless spur of the moment noise of
which .01% is something significant. I want to see a design that doesn't just
pretend to foster relationships but actualy shows you who you are connecting
with, how you are connecting with. Topic based filters, easy contact lists
with push to call buttons with skype support, features like that...

------
swavolam
OK read it. I'm not a fb heavy user, and I'm not on Twitter, so I missed some
of the comments. Here are my thoughts:

1\. I think fb should exactly filter interactions by relevancy of friends. And
more specifically by relevancy of friends crossed with information categories.
I have close friends, distant friends, soccer friends, inventor friends, tech
friends, etc. Facebook does some categorization but it's not granular enough
and not dynamic enough for me to lever it to make my interactions more
valuable.

2\. Privacy is my main issue on the cost of commenting and leaving 'likes'. I
never do it b/c I only want to tell 5 ppl that I like a pic, and that blast is
going to the world. You should try to define what 'privacy' actually means to
people and break it down. I bet it's different for different people and you
can add value by customizing the privacy product, and again, making it more
dynamic.

3\. I like the economic model for social interaction. Good first step. If
you're actually going to study this you may want to decision-tree map users'
interactions with the site and put some costs and values to each decision...

4\. From the screen-shot I see how FB could become a social turret if designed
well enough. This is very cool. Especially if you can develop a system to
quantify and aggregate social interactions...the collective brain...

5\. From an 'academic paper' perspective, using terms like 'triple-whammy'
signal to me that this is a stream of thought paper, which takes away from the
presentation of the model.

Best, Mike

------
pragathik
Nice approach, cuts the noise, we need intelligence to be built in to SNS and
this is a cool approach.

------
chrisstanchak
This is interesting stuff....the smart bar had me going into deep thought
about how Facebook could eventually just turn into a social web browser.
Anyone else see that?

~~~
kmangalam
Thanks Chris, the central theme of our analysis was how fb could be moving
more quickly in that direction.

------
declercq
good call on the facebook search bit; it looks like it's something they're
planning to roll out shortly.

------
ktropy
Interesting analysis - design is wild.

~~~
nav
Thanks. Was fun.

------
jayahawkbabe
I like it. Very Tweetdeck-esque.

~~~
kmangalam
Great example jayhawkbabe - part of why twitter has done so well is the easy
by which awesome clients like tweetdeck multiply its power. Fb needs the same!

------
loremipsum
what does lorem ipsum mean?

~~~
declercq
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lorem_ipsum>

------
azeemansar
interesting stuff!

